# What's you favorite quote or saying?



## Gemini (May 3, 2006)

Could be just because you find it catchy, maybe it's the root of your existence or motivates your training, or somewhere in between. What works for you and (if you care to share) why?

Such as, 
_"In persuit of perfection, we acheive excellence".

_Not even sure who said it or even if it's exactly right, but I reference every day.


----------



## mantis (May 3, 2006)

"an eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth"


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

Here is one of my all-time favorites - a classic by Calvin Coolidge:



> Nothing in the world can take the place of Persistence.  Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent.  Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb.  Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts.  Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.  The slogan 'Press On' has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race.


----------



## beau_safken (May 3, 2006)

A minute's success pays the failure of years.

*F*alse
*E*vidence
*A*ppearing
*R*eal


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

A couple of favorites by Eleanor Roosevelt:



> Friendship with ones self is all important, because without it one cannot be friends with anyone else in the world.





> No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.





> The giving of love is an education in itself.





> We gain strength, and courage, and confidence by each experience in which we really stop to look fear in the face... we must do that which we think we cannot.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

We must not forget, of course, the all-giving Mother Teresa:



> Being unwanted, unloved, uncared for, forgotten by everybody, I think that is a much greater hunger, a much greater poverty than the person who has nothing to eat.





> Each one of them is Jesus in disguise.





> I have found the paradox, that if you love until it hurts, there can be no more hurt, only more love.





> I know God will not give me anything I can't handle. I just wish that He didn't trust me so much.





> Let no one ever come to you without leaving better and happier.



and finally;



> People are often unreasonable, illogical, and self-centered; Forgive them anyway.
> 
> If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives; Be kind anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

Here's a good one by Mohandas Gandhi:



> Before the throne of the Almighty, man will be judged not by his acts but by his intentions. For God alone reads our hearts.




And a great one by my chiropractor, Dr. Robert Allen:



> Worry is a waste of the imagination.



*edit*
this is post 9,999


----------



## Jenna (May 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Here is one of my all-time favorites - a classic by Calvin Coolidge:


Shesulsa, this is wonderful and provoking. A great quote. Thanks 


For those of you with kids, and for the rest of us without, a reminder before it's too late:

"Nothing has a stronger influence psychologically on their environment, and especially on their children, than the unlived lives of the parents." 
-- Carl Jung
​Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## swiftpete (May 3, 2006)

Every day's a schoolday is one of mine. Plus one i always say to my sister if she's ever moaning about stuff is 'well, as long as you've got your legs'. I often think how awful it must be to lose them and lots of people do. Normally whatever she's moaning about is never as bad as that. It's sort of a joke with us, but I do try to think about the more unfortunate people in the world if i'm feeling down so as to stop feeling sorry for myself and thats what its about really!


----------



## Cirdan (May 3, 2006)

-The beginning of Wisom starts with a desire for Dicipline.

-What doesn`t kill us makes us stronger.

-Despair is the conclusion of fools. Tomorrow`s sucess is built on yesterday`s failures. Live in the here and now. Do not seek more but learn to enjoy less.

-Remain honest in your heart, true to your discipline, and refrain from overindulgence, and you will know great rewards in life.

-Enemies will be quick to target those who are easily lured by the wrath of others.

-It is a humble virtue to be wealthy and not affected by it.

-Everything is relative.

-How utterly boring is perfection.


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2006)

Choose excellence over mediocrity.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2006)

To quote my uncle: "If you die with ten dollars in your pocket, you worked an hour too long."


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2006)

Perhaps the insane is simply a minority of one - Orwell


----------



## Robert Lee (May 3, 2006)

A person allways has to learn to walk before they can run.


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Here's a few from Dr. Seuss:

"A person's a person, no matter how small." 

"Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened." 

"Adults are obsolete children." 

"I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living. It's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, and that enables you to laugh at life's realities." 

"You're in pretty good shape for the shape you are in." 

"I learned there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some from behind." 

"Today is your day! Your mountain is waiting. So... get on your way." 

"If you never did, you should. These things are fun, and fun is good."

How did it get so late so soon? Its night before its afternoon. December is here before its June. My goodness how the time has flewn. How did it get so late so soon? You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose. You're on your own. And you know what you know. And YOU are the one who'll decide where to go....

"I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living. It's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, and that enables you to laugh at life's realities." 

*AND my all time favorite:*
"Be who you are and say what you want, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."


----------



## Kacey (May 3, 2006)

> What is right is not always popular; what is popular is not always right.






> A hundred years from now, it will not matter what your bank account balance was, the sort of house you lived in, or the kind of car you drove, but the world may be different because you were important in the life of a child.






> Life is like a band. We need not all play the same part, but, we MUST all play in harmony.





> The Gate of Change is Locked on the INSIDE.






> "You must do the things you think you cannot do."
> - Eleanor Roosevelt



And then the fun ones...




> Old age and            treachery will always overcome youth and skill.







> Due to            budget cuts, the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.





> This job is a test. It is only a test. If this had been a real job you would have had:
> - Recognition for good work
> - Pay commensurate with your expertise & results
> - Promotions to greater responsibilities.


----------



## Gemini (May 3, 2006)

Some of these are truly awesome. Thank you all!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 3, 2006)

"Sunday is a good day to read...of course, everyday is good day to read if you ask me." - My dad

There are millions more...shoot look at my signature...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2006)

'Let me know...if you see...a Radio Shack.'

Always a fave


----------



## still learning (May 3, 2006)

Hello,  " There is only one way to change the world...if each of us can leave one good child and they in turn leave one good child...we can truly change the world"

The problem is each child wants to be like their parents....teach hate..they will learn hate...teach prejudice they will learn this...teach bad things..they will want to learn this.....

Together each of us can leave a good child...teach them..to love all...care for all...one day we will win...!         ........Aloha


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 3, 2006)

I put them in my sig...

Also another one of mine: 

"A ship at sea is easier to steer then a ship at port, so get out there and do *something*"


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

It is better to be hated for what you are,
than loved for what you are not.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

It only takes a single voice to start a revolution.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

Sometimes..."The Majority" simply means that all the fools are on the same side.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

Pay no mind to those that talk behind your back,
it simply means that you are 2 steps ahead.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

Those too weak to follow their own dreams
will always find a way to discourage yours.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

"Education is the most effective form of rebellion".


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

It is better to die on your feet
than to live on your knees.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2006)

"we've done the impossible and that makes us mighty."


----------



## mantis (May 3, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> To quote my uncle: "If you die with ten dollars in your pocket, you worked an hour too long."


this reminds me of my boss...
we are asked to get certified in a certain technology at work and one of my coworkers scored very high (he set a record that no one was able to break) but my boss was kinda mad at that because he thinks my coworker studied too much i.e. wasted too much time studying!  on the other hand i barely passed and my boss was like hmm.. efficient!


----------



## Sam (May 4, 2006)

someone already said my favorite dr suess quote.

I like Mae West's (paraphrased)

Marriage is a great institution. But I'm not ready for an institution yet.


----------



## Sam (May 4, 2006)

The direct use of force is such a poor solution to any problem, it is
generally employed only by small children and large nations. David Friedman


----------



## MartialIntent (May 4, 2006)

A problem shared is a problem halved. So is your problem really yours or just half of someone else's? 

Respects!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Better to be judged by 12, than carried out by 6!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Aint no half steppin'!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Keep it real!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Don't fake the funk!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Guard your grill! Knuckle up!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Don't front!

Later!


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2006)

Hello, Sign in the MEN's room " My aim is to keep the bathroom clean..your aim will help too".      .........Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Yep! Reminds me of my mother's sign too:  "Be a sweetie and wipe the seatie!"


----------



## fightingfat (May 4, 2006)

Social justice cannot be attained by violence. Violence kills what it intends to create. 

Pope John Paul II.


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2006)

Hello, This one is known in Hawaii!  "GO FOR BROKE"  saying the WWII American Japanese  Soldiers from Hawaii, use to say when attacking the Germans.

Today many of us still use the saying ...."GO FOR BROKE"

meaning: Go all out..till broken or killed.. (pigeon english)

Many of us still use the term ....to let our students know how they should fight in a real fight. or a positve term to charge ahead in any venture.

You like buy this house? ..or car? ..."GO FOR BROKE"  ...You can DO IT!

....in your training..."Go for broke" ....Aloha


----------



## Franc0 (May 4, 2006)

For training, "Pain is weakness leaving the body"

For a broken heart due to a breakup "There's plenty more fish in the sea"

For embarrasing moments "Later on you'll laugh about it"

For life in general "Lifes short, so make the best of it"

Franco


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 4, 2006)

"Practice Does Not Make Perfect, Perfect Practice Makes Perfect" Kanazawa Sensei


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

You Gotta Represent!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

You feel me?


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Clap back!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Balls to the wall!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Peace, I'm bouncin' !


----------



## knpo22 (May 4, 2006)

I don't love you anymore since you ate my dog.

Gun control, use both hands.

The village called, they want their idiot back.

How can you know all the answers if you don't know all the questions?

If people knew what was out there hunting them, they would never leave the house.

I could tell you, but then I would have to charge you. ($$$$$)

I am sorry, you mistook me for someone that gives a ****


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 4, 2006)

"I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth." III John, verse 4

"Winning isn't a sometimes thing, it's an all-the-time thing."  Vince Lombardi

"Te wa ku ni ai sunawa chi hairu" 
 - Techniques will occur in the absence of conscious thought .  The Bubishi

"A double-minded man is unstable in all his ways." James 1:8

"There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the spirit."  Romans 8:1

"Docendo discimus.  Aude sapare" -- "In teaching , we learn.  Dare to know"


----------



## Miles (May 4, 2006)

Favorite Martial arts related quotes:

1.  "Best defense, no be there."

2.  "Fall down 7 times, get up 8."

Favorite work-related quotes:

1.  "We, the unwilling, lead by the unknowing, do the impossible, for the ungrateful."

2. "I've used up all my sick days, so I am calling in dead."

Miles


----------



## Henderson (May 4, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, This one is known in Hawaii! "GO FOR BROKE" saying the WWII American Japanese Soldiers from Hawaii, use to say when attacking the Germans.
> 
> Today many of us still use the saying ...."GO FOR BROKE"
> 
> meaning: Go all out..till broken or killed.. (pigeon english)


 
No explanation needed.  We here on the mainland speak English too.  Pretty well in fact.


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

"To fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting." *-Sun Tzu, the Art of War*


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

Our greatest glory is not in never failing but in rising each time we fall.~~Some guy called chris.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

Responsibility equals the price of greatness. ~ Winston Chuchill


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

Sure, there's no "i" in team, but there is an 'm' and an 'e.'


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

When I was born I was so surprised I couldn't talk for a year and a half.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

Wealth is in the heart, not in the hand." John (I can remember hisa last name)


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

A good martial artist does not become tense -- but ready. Not thinking, yet not dreaming. Ready for whatever may come,
Bruce Lee.


----------



## Cirdan (May 4, 2006)

As long as they do not know the real Way, everybody may think their path is sure and is a good thing, but from the point of view of the straight way of mind, seen in justaposition with overall social standards, they turn away from the true Way by the personal biases in their minds and the induvidual warps in their vision.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2006)

At Gemini's suggestion:

"Judge an instructor not by their successes, but rather by those of their students."

It's a paraphase of a quote I had read somewhere; I *think* it might've been out of a short-lived magazine, _MA Training_.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


 
Without the players, there wouldn't _be_ a game to hate.


----------



## donna (May 4, 2006)

"Life is like a toilet roll, the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes"


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 4, 2006)

"From whom much is given, much is expected."

I have always felt that we are all here for a reason. Each of us has been given certain gifts by our creator. It is incumbent upon each of us to 
make the most of what we have been given and in doing so, leave the planet
a little bettter when we ultimately leave than it was before we arrived.
I think if there is a final judgement, it will be centered around what we did with what we were given.


----------



## crushing (May 4, 2006)

As I like to say after falling for a feint:

"There's an old saying in Tennessee &#8212; I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee &#8212; that says, fool me once, shame on &#8212; shame on you. Fool me &#8212; you can't get fooled again."


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 4, 2006)

Some of my own, aside from the ones on my signiture:Go ahead and hate me, I love you all anyways,You don't get it do you? Alright, I'll explain it. You're makeing fun of ME, and I'm laughing at YOU, because you're so stupid you acctuly think I'm OFFENDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!I didn't not fight him because I'm a coward, I didn't not fight him because I DON'T want to go to JAIL!!!!!!People like you are the reason I have social issues.One by a guy I know named Mike. This is (distrubingly) all proper english.If a person is smart, and people are stupid, how many persons does it take to make a people?I think the answer is 2, but i felt like shareing that.ohhh, two more by me;Hay, I'd watch if i were you. I may be a lowly mion, but my master is probably the Anti-Christ!!!!!!That Is a joke, mike is NOT my master, or the Anti-Christ... I think.Hay, that was mean!!! I need a hugg...(insert name of either offender, or cute girl within ear-shot).John sorry my computer is being evil... or something


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2006)

One from overseas.  I had said it as a joke, and my buddy and I still laugh about it.  We were on guard duty at night, and were watching some locals ride down a nearby street.

My friend:  "You know, if we start taking fire, I call manning the two-forty."
Me:  "If we start taking fire, I call screaming like a little girl and running to get help."

To put in context, I could've responded in a similar fashion if someone said that they'd take on anyone if a brawl at the mall erupted.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

After experiencing what goes on on these forums, I would now say that my most favorite quote or saying, which is directly connected to this forum, is one from one of it's members..*RoninPimp*, which is:
*"Anonymous negative feedback is a sign of cowardice."*

Amen to that!

Thanks RoninPimp!!!!

P.S. As to the questioning of my quotes, I did not make them up. They are very serious quotes that people lived and died by in the city where I came up, back in the day. Still do!


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

Jonathan said:
			
		

> Without the players, there wouldn't _be_ a game to hate.


 
Good one, but remember the game can force the player into someone he is not. 

Some others: 

To be conscious that you are ignorant is a great step to knowledge. - Benjamin Disraeli 

Patterning your life around other's opinions is nothing more than slavery. - Lawana Blackwell,

The words that enlighten the soul are more precious than jewels.  - Hazrat Inayat Khan


----------



## Gemini (May 5, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> To be conscious that you are ignorant is a great step to knowledge. - Benjamin Disraeli


 
Yep. Some favorites.
_"He who professed to be wise, became a fool."_
_"A fool is he who knows not, that he knows not."_

I see alot of that here. Unfortunately, it's often from re-reading my own posts!  

On these boards, I'm aware that I know more many. But more importantly, I know that I know considerably less than some. I seldom hold tight to an opinion on the arts because I've learned too often that my opinion is based on my experience. As my experience changes, often, so does my opinion. Then I look back and realize I must have sounded like an idiot.

_"It's better to keep you mouth shut and appear an idiot, then to open it and remove all doubt." _


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

"It takes a great deal of courage to stand up to your enemies, but even more to stand up to your friends." 
J. K. Rowling


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2006)

i believe it actually says, but a great deal more to stand up to your friends!

and that was dumbledore!

`


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> i believe it actually says, but a great deal more to stand up to your friends!
> 
> and that was dumbledore!
> 
> `



I may have quoted it slightly wrong... but I ascribed to the author, not the character; too much grad school and formal papers must be catching up with me!


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

"A warrior does not seek conflict, but rather resolution."


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

"Lies make me grumpy."  - Sam Fisher, Splinter Cell


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2006)

mine is in my sig

aar least the ones I can get pinted here


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 5, 2006)

A favorite of mine (though not my own)
"Friends help you move, real friends help you move bodies"

and some I came up with related to self-defense

"Don't do something unless the cost of doing nothing is higher than the cost of what you are about to do"

and

"It's going to hurt, just make sure it hurts them more"


----------



## Slihn (May 6, 2006)

"Generally speaking, the Way of the warrior is resolute acceptance of death. "-Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

Responsibility equals the price of greatness. ~ Winston Chuchill


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

When you can't have what you want, it's time to start wanting what you have.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

To contract, you must first expand. To yell, you must have been silent at one time. To rise, you must have fallen at some point.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> "It's going to hurt, just make sure it hurts them more"


 
Words to live by FF,

Bobby


----------



## Henderson (May 6, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> "It takes a great deal of courage to stand up to your enemies, but even more to stand up to your friends."
> J. K. Rowling


 


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> i believe it actually says, but a great deal more to stand up to your friends!
> 
> and that was dumbledore!


 
Same difference ladies.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

The bad thing about experience is that it teaches you the stuff you don't want to know.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

A problem is a chance for you to do your best. ~ Duke Ellington


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

You can get a good look at a T Bone Steak by sticking your head up a bull's ***, but I d rather take the butcher's word for it.  Tommy Boy


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

This thread is pretty popular.


----------



## Gemini (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> This thread is pretty popular.




Therea re a lot of motivational quotes out there, and I really enjoy hearing them. I've definately picked up more than a few good ones by members posting theirs.


----------



## Ping898 (May 7, 2006)

A quote that helped me a lot growing up - 

"How glorious it is - and also how painful - to be an exception"

Alfred de Musset (1810-1857)


----------



## ChrisWTK (May 7, 2006)

*Han Sing:* I can't hit a girl. 
*Trish:* Look, I don't know how it is in China, but in America, if a girl is kicking your ***, you do not have to be a gentleman. 
-Romeo Must Die

This quote seemed to express how I felt today in class.


----------



## Franc0 (May 8, 2006)

"Yeah, I could tell ya, but then I'd have ta kill ya":ultracool 

Franco


----------



## Last Fearner (May 13, 2006)

"If you want to see a miracle . . . Be the miracle!" 
God - as portrayed by Morgan Freeman in the movie _Bruce Almighty._

~

"'You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind' - this is the great and foremost commandment, and there is a second like it, 'You shall love your neighbor as yourself'. The whole Law and Prophets hang on these two commands." 
(Jesus - from the Gospel according to Mtt 22:37-40, Mark 12:28-34).

~

"We can do anything we want to do if we stick to it long enough." - Helen Keller
A powerful quote considering who Helen Keller was, and what she went through in her life. In case you don't know: http://www.sapphyr.net/women/helenkeller.htm

~

"Too often, people wait for opportunity to open the door for them, instead of opening the door for opportunity." - Chief Master Darwin J. Eisenhart

~

"I'm gonna take this right foot . . . and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face . . . and you wanna know somethin'? There's not a d*** thing your gonna be able to do about it."
"Really?"
"Really!" [whop!!!] - Tom Laughlin as Billy Jack from the movie _Billy Jack_

~

...and of course, one of my favorite quotes is the Richard Bach quote in my signature line below.


----------



## JenniM (May 13, 2006)

"Better to be thought a Fool, than to open your mouth and confirm it" :asian:


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2006)

In God we trust..Everyone else is an *NCIC check..


*National Crime Information Center


----------



## MartialIntent (May 13, 2006)

There's no I in TEAM but there's a ME if you look hard enough.

LOL.

Respects!


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2006)

What we do in life echoes into eternity.



Chun:Why must everything in this country be covered in monso monosod?

Remo: Its monosodium glutamate, you can't even say it.

chun: I can say rat droppings.  It does not mean I wish to eat them.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 13, 2006)

"Check it out, check it out, check it OOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!" -  Scott Ferrall, N.Y.,NY


----------



## thescottishdude (May 14, 2006)

"leave now and beat the traffic, or stick around and beat your meat" - Blink 182.


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

The mind is as a parachute - keep it closed through the course of your jump and you will make a deep crater of yourself.



Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Ping898 (May 14, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> The mind is as a parachute - keep it closed through the course of your jump and you will make a deep crater of yourself.


 
On the topic of parachutes....

"You don't need a parachute to skydive.  You need a parachute to skydive twice."


----------



## Henderson (May 14, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> On the topic of parachutes....
> 
> "You don't need a parachute to skydive. You need a parachute to skydive twice."


 
I guess my background is gonna show through on this one...Keeping with the parachute theme...

"It doesn't matter how many sky dives you have. Until you've stepped out the door of an airplane in total darkness at twelve hundred and fifty feet weaing ninety-five pounds of equipment, and fourty-two pounds of parachute, YOU ARE STILL A LEG!"


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I guess my background is gonna show through on this one...Keeping with the parachute theme...
> 
> "It doesn't matter how many sky dives you have. Until you've stepped out the door of an airplane in total darkness at twelve hundred and fifty feet weaing ninety-five pounds of equipment, and fourty-two pounds of parachute, YOU ARE STILL A LEG!"


 
Dude!!! Are you a real life jumper?? Fantastic!  

Ok, ok, here's one for ya on Ping898's theme:

If at first you don't succeed, parachuting was possibly not your best hobby choice. LOL 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> "leave now and beat the traffic, or stick around and beat your meat" - Blink 182.


Lmao


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Do not be tense, just be ready, not thinking but not dreaming, not being set but being flexible. It is being "wholly" and quietly alive, aware and alert, ready for whatever may come.--Bruce Lee


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Deja Fu: The feeling that somehow, somewhere, you've been kicked in the head like this before.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

When in doubt, knock 'em out - "Big" Vinny Girolamo


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Pain is the best instructor, but no one wants to go to his class.--Choi, Hong Hi


----------



## Henderson (May 14, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Dude!!! Are you a real life jumper?? Fantastic!


 
Yes, I can proudly wear the U.S. Army paratrooper insignia...but that was a *long* time ago.   

Another one from that period of my life....

Drill Sergeant Moore: "If the Army would have wanted you have opinions, they would have issued them to you private!"


----------



## MartialIntent (May 14, 2006)

Well, since no one's suggested anything from the great man, here you go, some of the best from Muhammad Ali:

--I am the astronaut of boxing. Joe Louis and Dempsey were just jet pilots. I'm in a world of my own. 
--I'm not the greatest; I'm the double greatest. Not only do I knock 'em out, I pick the round. 
--I run on the road, long before I dance under the lights.
--I'm so fast that last night I turned off the light switch in my hotel room and was in bed before the room was dark.
--It's hard to be humble, when you're as great as I am.
--My way of joking is to tell the truth. That's the funniest joke in the world.
--It's not bragging if you can back it up.

and of course...
--Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee. 

But my favorite was the comment on his golf game:
--I'm the best. I just haven't played yet.

An icon will there ever be another? 
Respects!


----------



## crushing (May 14, 2006)

A couple more Ali quotes:

--A man who views the world the same at fifty as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life.

--Hating people because of their color is wrong. And it doesn't matter which color does the hating. It's just plain wrong.

Given some of the other things Ali has said, I think these quotes help let people know that his biggest win's weren't necessarily in the ring, but against his own racist and hateful demons.


----------



## Jonathan (May 14, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Drill Sergeant Moore: "If the Army would have wanted you have opinions, they would have issued them to you private!"


 
One from my own experiences:

"There's only one thief in the Marine Corps.  Everybody else is just trying to get their stuff back."


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 14, 2006)

I was in the Air Force as a computer programmer (9-5 office job...in Illinois..)

I once told a gung ho Army friend of mine

"The Air Force is barely military and I'm barely Air Force...I'm about as far away from the military you can get and still where the snappy clothes..."


----------



## kelly keltner (May 15, 2006)

If you're going to dine with the devil bring a long spoon


kk


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2006)

It is better to light a candle then to complain about the darkness.

Better to send 5 Lions than 1000 sheep!

Violence is the last resort of the incompetent!


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2006)

A couple  that I made up:

To put out a fire you do not add more fire!

A man with leg cannot walk a tightrope


----------



## KenpoTex (May 16, 2006)

"Practice doesn't make perfect, _perfect practice_ doesn't make perfect. Perfect practice makes you _better_ and better is where it's at." -Tony Blauer

"You must know then that there are two ways of fighting, one by the law, the other by force. The first is the way of men, the second is that of beasts. However, as the first is often insufficient, one must have recourse to the second." -Niccolo Machiavelli

"I thoroughly disapprove of duels. If a man should challenge me, I would take him kindly and forgivingly by the hand and lead him to a quiet place and kill him." -Mark Twain 

"In Italy for thirty years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder and bloodshed but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland, they had brotherly love; they had five hundred years of democracy and peace and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock." -Orson Welles

"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf." - George Orwell

"It is not the critic who counts, not the one who points out how the strong man stumbled or how the doer of deeds might have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred with sweat and dust and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, and spends himself in a worthy cause;who, if he wins, knows the triumph of high achievement; and who, if he fails,at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat." -Theodore Roosevelt

"There is only one tactical principle which is not subject to change. It is to use the means at hand to inflict the maximum amount of wound, death, and destruction on the enemy in the minimum amount of time." - General George S. Patton, Jr.

The only acceptable response to the threat of lethal violence is immediate and savage counterattack. If you resist you just may get killed. If you don't resist, you almost certainly will get killed. It is a tough choice, but there is only one right answer. Violent crime is feasible only if its victims are cowards. A victim who fights back makes the whole business impractical. -Col. Jeff Cooper

"An armed society is a polite society. Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life."

"Political tags - such as royalist, communist, democrat, populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth - are never basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those who want people to be controlled and those who have no such desire."

"Never underestimate the power of human stupidity."

"You can have peace. Or you can have freedom. Don't ever count on having both at once." -Robert A. Heinlein

"If you're in a fair fight, you screwed up!"  -Annon.


----------



## w.kaer (May 16, 2006)

I've come across this one very recently.  It is from a book called The Art of Wordly Wisdom.  
"There are mirrors for the face, but the only mirror for the spirit is wise self-reflection."

Another one I like that speaks of growth and regret, but comes from a far less literary source
"Time may change me, but I can't change time."-David Bowie


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Welcome, w.kaer!  Introduce yourself in Meet & Greet.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 17, 2006)

Hi W.Kaer and welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 17, 2006)

Eating words has never given me indigestion--Winston Churchill.


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2006)

_There are no secrets to success. It is the result of preparation, hard work, learning from failure._ - GEN Collin Powell (Ret)

_Wisdom begains in wonder_.  - Socrates


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2006)

All right now, I've learned my lesson well; you can't please everybody, so ya, got to please yourself.
 - Ricky Nelson, "Garden Party"


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2006)

- You have offended me, my family and the Shaolin temple!

- wanna fight, fight me

- Must not, cannot lose to fear, now the time to use best karate!

- Don't focus on the finger or you'll miss all that heavenly glory!

- Don't think, feeeeeeel!

- Be like water my friend!


----------



## D.Cobb (May 20, 2006)

I have always said that Ed Parker was the best for one liners....

It doesn't matter who is right, only who's left.

He who hesitates, meditates in a horizontal position.

When pure knuckles meet pure flesh, that's pure Karate, no matter who executes it or whatever style is involved.


----------



## D.Cobb (May 20, 2006)

Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most

Outside of a dog, a book is mans best friend... Inside a dog, it's too dark to read.

Oh yeah, also my signature. I came up with it during an argument about honesty with a wannabe grandmaster.


--Dave


----------



## Cirdan (May 25, 2006)

-Everyone has the obligation to ponder well his own specific traits of character. He must also regulate them adequately and not wonder whether someone else's traits might suit him better. The more definitely his own a man's character is, the better it fits him. 

-He only employs his passion who can make no use of his reason. 

-It is a great thing to know our vices. 

-Let your desires be ruled by reason.

-Men decide far more problems by hate, love, lust, rage, sorrow, joy, hope, fear, illusion, or some other inward emotion, than by reality, authority, any legal standard, judicial precedent, or statute. 

-Not to know what has been transacted in former times is to be always a child. If no use is made of the labors of past ages, the world must remain always in the infancy of knowledge. 

-Our span of life is brief, but is long enough for us to live well and honestly. 

-The name of peace is sweet, and the thing itself is beneficial, but there is a great difference between peace and servitude. Peace is freedom in tranquillity, servitude is the worst of all evils, to be resisted not only by war, but even by death. 

all by Cicero the great orator.


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2006)

"To surpass the master is to repay the debt" - can't remember the author

"Blunt force trauma is my friend."  Chris Thomas/Dusty Seale

"You can't face evil with a macaroni duck!" Arthur from 'The Tick' cartoon show


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> "You can't face evil with a macaroni duck!" Arthur from 'The Tick' cartoon show


 
LMAO! That's a keeper!

Now I'm thinkin' to myself, self! I'm thinkin...Why is this person posting a saying from a cartoon? How old is this person? So I look. To my surprise, I see you're a whole 3 days older than I am. That explains the cartoon. :lol2:


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2006)

> Gemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah ... the body matures ... the mind expands ... the soul evolves ... the spirit remains a 12 year old ....


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (May 26, 2006)

your bad day is no excuse for bad manners (my dad)

I am the boss in this house...and I have my wifes permission to say so (a favorite joke of my mom's.  Dad thought is was pretty funny too.)

Youth and skill will always be overcome by age and treachery

If you think you are wise...you aren't

Wisdom is a result of mostly bad experiences

Just a few to ponder
KenpoBruce2006


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

KenpoBruce2006 said:
			
		

> your bad day is no excuse for bad manners (my dad)
> 
> I am the boss in this house...and I have my wifes permission to say so (a favorite joke of my mom's. Dad thought is was pretty funny too.)
> 
> ...


This is scary! Sounds just like the things I say! I just had to check upstairs and make sure none of my boys were on the computer. :lol2:


----------



## Brother John (May 27, 2006)

"I know....that as a Christian man I musn't judge, hate or wish evil upon other folk.....
but if I WAS to do such a thing, I've got the fella all picked out."

Mark Twain


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2006)

"No-one can make you feel inferior without your permission."


----------



## whitetiger2001 (Jun 6, 2007)

Whether you say you can or you say you can't, you're right.

Even the greatest journey begins with a single step.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2007)

To err is human... to really foul things up requires a computer.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 6, 2007)

I like that one Kacey.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Found this on another BBS 

 I am Dyslexic of Borg. You will be ***-laminated.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Found this on another BBS
> 
> I am Dyslexic of Borg. You will be ***-laminated.


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 6, 2007)

i am a mute who does not speak, and great is the multitude of my words.

i am strength that causes trembeling.

i am she who is weak, and i am well in a pleasant place.
i am a mute who does not speak, and great is the multitude of my words

thunder perfect mind



master: Follow the bushido!!
student: I will honour the code, father.
american ninja


----------



## thardey (Jun 6, 2007)

-When the purpose is forgotten, abuse is inevitable.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 6, 2007)

_From my signatue...._


_A mind is like a parachute... let someone else pack it and you may be in for trouble._ - Me


----------



## Callandor (Jun 6, 2007)

First, do what's necessary; then, do what's possible. Suddenly you're doing the impossible.

If you desire peace, prepare for war (Si vis pacem, para bellum).

I am a spider, my web is the ground. If you get down with me, you're soon to be bound - BJJ stude.

Shoot 'em on the run and hit their A's one by one.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 7, 2007)

thardey said:


> -When the purpose is forgotten, abuse is inevitable.


This is most excellent...... and what I believe is wrong within the Martial Art today! :asian:


----------



## Jimi (Jun 7, 2007)

Please Pardon The Bruce Lee Quote, I Stole It From The Tao Of Jeet Kune Do Years Ago. 
                       A True Warriors Greatest Battle Is One That Rages From With-in. The Struggle To Master The Ego, To Fight Not For Gain Or Glory, But To Balance The Scales Of Justice. Only When The Mind Is Free From The Concept Of Self Can The Hand Strike Swift And True.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 7, 2007)

When the way comes to an end, then change - having changed, you  pass through.

~I Ching

When you meet a master swordsman,
show him yr sword.
When you meet a man who is not a poet,
do not show him yr poem.

~Lin-Chi


----------



## crushing (Jun 7, 2007)

"If I had a million dollars, I'd buy you a green dress; but not a real green dress, that's cruel."  -BNL


----------



## Yeti (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't take life so seriously....no one gets out alive.


----------



## ewright909 (Mar 2, 2017)

"Never give up, Never Surrender!"
-Galaxy quest (Movie)

"I am who I am, I was who I was, and I am who I will always be!"
-Merlin (TV Series)


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 2, 2017)

If you want to learn how to fight, fight.


----------



## Buka (Mar 3, 2017)

There's always one more son a ***** than you counted on. (Kopcha's rule)


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 3, 2017)

- Money is not everything. But without money, you can't do anything.

- You need to have nuclear weapon before you can talk about "world peace" and "new world order".


----------



## Balrog (Mar 4, 2017)

Today not possible.....tomorrow possible.


----------



## crazydiamond (Mar 4, 2017)

"The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, and wiser people so full of doubts"

Bertrand Russell


----------

